# New Yoder



## FrankZ (Apr 26, 2018)

It's here!

Had a new Yoder loaded Wichita delivered and waiting to for the muscle to help put it in place.


----------



## Janet H (Apr 26, 2018)

Nice!  What's the first cook?


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 26, 2018)

Well dang it Frank! You could have unwrapped it so we could see what a Yoder is!!


----------



## caseydog (Apr 26, 2018)

Kayelle said:


> Well dang it Frank! You could have unwrapped it so we could see what a Yoder is!!



It is a BBQ pit. They are pretty popular with the BBQ fanatics. 

CD


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 26, 2018)

Doing the burn to start

Hoping to do ribs on Sunday.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 26, 2018)

FrankZ said:


> Doing the burn to start
> 
> Hoping to do ribs on Sunday.



That's a beauty Frank. I'm officially jealous.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 26, 2018)

Thing of beauty, Frank!


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 26, 2018)

Zowers Frank...you could go Pro with that outfit!!
Give Kathleen a hug for me and tell her she's missed! You too!


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 26, 2018)

Oooh, that's niiice!  Looking forward to seeing some eats on that beauty.


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 28, 2018)

I have 6 racks of baby backs rubbed in the fridge ready for tomorrow...


----------



## buckytom (Apr 28, 2018)

FrankZ said:


> I have 6 racks of baby backs* rubbed in the fridge* ready for tomorrow...



How did you manage that? Must be a very large fridge...


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 29, 2018)

buckytom said:


> How did you manage that? Must be a very large fridge...



  Funny guy...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 29, 2018)

When will they be ready?


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 29, 2018)

Hoping in about 2 hours


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 29, 2018)

I'll never make it in time...


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 29, 2018)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll never make it in time...



Not with that attitude missy...


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 29, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 29, 2018)

FrankZ said:


> Not with that attitude missy...


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 30, 2018)

I kind forgot to take pictures of the finished product, cause we were ready to eat.  I did put 3 racks in the fridge and before cutting them up took a quick pic.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 30, 2018)

FrankZ said:


> I kind forgot to take pictures of the finished product, cause we were ready to eat.  I did put 3 racks in the fridge and before cutting them up took a quick pic.



Yummeeeeee!


----------



## Janet H (May 1, 2018)

FrankZ said:


> I kind forgot to take pictures of the finished product, cause we were ready to eat.  I did put 3 racks in the fridge and before cutting them up took a quick pic.



Nice looking ribs! Did you make tofu as well?


----------



## FrankZ (May 2, 2018)

Janet H said:


> Nice looking ribs! Did you make tofu as well?



Ack.. tofu.. ack!

Bad Janet...


----------



## buckytom (May 2, 2018)

FrankZ said:


> I did put 3 racks in the fridge and before cutting them up



Still, a really big fridge, I'll tell you what.


----------



## FrankZ (May 6, 2018)

Today.. 

Two chickens (with a Peruvian style rub) and two fatties.

My fattie was jalapeno and cheddar, her's had cream cheese, green chilies, pineapple and jalapeno.


----------



## Addie (May 6, 2018)

I think Yoder is a very common name among the Armish, So to say I was a bit confused looking at the picture with a cover on it, left me very confused. Or it could be all the narcotics I have had to take today.


----------

